# Need help with hearing instructor



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Get your instructor to yell or use a megaphone, cheap solution.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Headsets are helpful, because you can attach the microphone to the instructor and then set the speaker on the rider so they can hear without any yelling or noise interference.


----------



## zialov (Jun 20, 2012)

Sky,

Do you have a headset system you would suggest?


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

We use a wireless two way communication system. It's basically a headset and a radio. It works well except when it's windy. Sometimes the headset cable gets detached from the radio and we have to stop the lesson and get re-attached so that can be a bit cumbersome.


----------



## zialov (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks frlsgirl,

Do you know the name of the system?


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

zialov said:


> Thanks frlsgirl,
> 
> Do you know the name of the system?



It's the eartec system. The starter system is $300. 

index


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I've heard good things regarding this one

Eponaire Comm System


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

You can get a system from Radio Shack, too. The headphones can be worn over aids. 

Lots of choices. 

I wonder if putting foam on the mike, like some singers do at concerts, would reduce wind noise, regardless of the brand you get.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Walkie talkie? You can attach yours to your saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zialov (Jun 20, 2012)

Great suggestion. I'm wondering if there would be room under a helmet for the headphones. wearing headphones over my ears would be a good way to deal with my hearing aids. At least I think so. My hearing aids are the behind the ear kind.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Not super helpful but I watched an outdoor clinic at my barn recently where the clinician spoke (in a normal tone) into a headset and the riders all had an earpiece. Everyone could hear him crystal clear and were saying how neat it was.

Last year we were indoors and he had the same headset and we had speakers up.

Something like that would be your best bet I think.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

When I was showing in high school, my trainer had walkie talkies to communicate with me. She had been using on students long before me so I'm not sure of the system, but it couldn't have been too expensive or she wouldn't have bought it. They weren't very large or intrusive walkie talkies, so I just attached it to my riding pants and I could hear her loudly and clearly. With all of the other trainers yelling at their students in such a huge arena it was next to impossible to hear her otherwise.

She liked it because when I was riding in the warm up ring, she could yell at me and I couldn't argue back at her from far away  A megaphone is also an option, and probably a cheaper one. I can't vouch for that one, though, just for the walkie talkies


----------



## zialov (Jun 20, 2012)

Somehow, I can't imagine asking my young instructor to speak to my though a megaphone. Maybe I shouldn't feel that way but it just seems weird. I think I'm going to experiment with walkie talkies. I wish the farm where I ride had a telecom system of some sort. $300.00 and up is just not an option for me.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Depending on the type of phone you have, why not just a bluetooth earpiece? Just an idea


----------

